# Toro 55-9300 belt



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Will the 55-9300 belt from my CCR2000E fit on similar models such as the 2450, 3000 and 3450?
Thanks


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

This seller says yes-

Toro 55-9300 BELT | eBay


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my 2450 and 3650 use the same belt but I have a different belt numbers for my ccr 3000


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

ok thanks


----------

